# some new photos of our lot



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Morgan taking Best of Breed and in the last 4 for Best in show (mud and all)








Shocka taking Reserve Best Puppy in Show








Mika having a cuddle








Mika and Cloud two very wet boys trying to keep warm on the way home from the show


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

mud just makes them look better


----------



## gillieworm (Jul 4, 2008)

You dogs look lovely, looks like Mika gives a great cuddle


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

minnie said:


> mud just makes them look better


Thats your spaniel Minnie LOL


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

gillieworm said:


> You dogs look lovely, looks like Mika gives a great cuddle


Thankyou, and yes he does he is a lovely boy


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

tashi said:


> Thats your spaniel Minnie LOL


i NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEED him but i can't 
i be challanging you to a game of showjumping, check your emalis!


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

minnie said:


> i NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEED him but i can't
> i be challanging you to a game of showjumping, check your emalis!


I did try it TG I wasnt as bad as that when I was actually competing LOL


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

i think i've gained a foal or 2 as someone has just said they'd be dropping a full trailer off here this afternoon


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

minnie said:


> i think i've gained a foal or 2 as someone has just said they'd be dropping a full trailer off here this afternoon


send one my way lol


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

happily, i think it might be the ones i sent off for show jumping and dressage but they weren't foals? the man on the phone spoke as if i should know what he was on about and them pair shouldn't be back yet? oh hell and yes and i'm just assuming that the trailer can only hold two or maybe its just one.. yes think reassuringly.....

and maybe i should comment on the dogs here as i've gone off topic


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

minnie said:


> happily, i think it might be the ones i sent off for show jumping and dressage but they weren't foals? the man on the phone spoke as if i should know what he was on about and them pair shouldn't be back yet? oh hell and yes and i'm just assuming that the trailer can only hold two or maybe its just one.. yes think reassuringly.....
> 
> and maybe i should comment on the dogs here as i've gone off topic


no problem I have just upset a friend of mine he asked me to take a dog to Scotland with me which we had organised only to find out the breeds are on different days and I will be up there a day too late


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

oh dear (mmm i can smell coconut mmmm) you could always go up the day before and enjoy err the weather?
i've just found another dog show for this weekend eee!


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

minnie said:


> oh dear (mmm i can smell coconut mmmm) you could always go up the day before and enjoy err the weather?
> i've just found another dog show for this weekend eee!


nah driving up and back on Sunday got another show on Monday in Flint, family funeral on Tues then another show on Thursday at Monmouth, followed by a show at Stoneleigh on Saturday so around the UK (almost) in 7 days


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

gosh, you're going to be buisy then! i've taken a bit of a break this year from showingi guess you could say, only been to a few smaller ones because the people who i took dogs for( they were unable to do thmselves) had a car accident and gave up a lot of their dogs and min had pups etc i've missed it though


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2008)

ohhh congrats for morgan and co  

really luvely looking dogs all of them , specially mika lol


----------

